# seeking a chat software



## Hgsdl (Sep 26, 2010)

I'd like to add a real-time chat room to my site, and I'd preferably like to use PHP/MySQL, and it can run on my iphone.
I'm running vBulletin and was looking for something integrated (a MOD) but couldn't find any, 

Any recommendations, or suggestions?


----------



## James cuck (Oct 18, 2010)

With respect; Have you installed the Guest Additions?
Devices > Install Guest Additions...

I find the best way to 'share a folder' is to initiate the share whilst logged into the client, then from the VirtualBox VM (mac) menu
Devices > Shared Folders...
(add the Shared Folder using this dialog. Note that the Folder Name field MUST be one_word_only).

This works for me but I don't use VirtualBox under Tiger. Hope this was helpful.


----------

